# Jim_Coupe 3.2 Turbo build



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Starting a build thread here... I know nothing about these cars... But i have one and want to turbo it 

Audi TT MK2 3.2 2007

OEM head and bottom.

Intercooled GT35 7.5 psi
.
Injectors: Im not sure. siemens 630??

Exhaust: Im not sure.. custom?

Downpipe: Hmm maybe custom? I need one that fits my Tial wastegate.

First pics










Bought an exhaust manifold but I had some stuff on the shelf.. I had a GT35 turbo and some fittings.. Its a good start


----------



## Kramer1 (May 6, 2014)

Wow! This is gonna be interesting! Subscribed!!


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Been worrying about oil feed and water connections to turbo.. I found this pic.. I think it is from HPA kit. This show how little i know about the VR6 .. Use to run 1.8T and I5 20V 7A

What is it connected to and can I find some similar banjo coupler hmm?


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Testing clearance. It looks ok so far.. This is the easy part.. Next step will be Welding DP....


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Some work in progress.. took apart the OEM downpipe.. It differs alot from the R32 model.. DP is connected all the way back to the first big damper.
Also started with the 3" downpipe. Got som parts by mail today... sadly i ordered the wrong GT35 exhaust flange.. It was to small.. And now im having a beer.. :beer:


----------



## Kramer1 (May 6, 2014)

I don't know what I enjoy more.....looking at all this custom fab work or that big glass of beer!!!


----------



## ARK80Scirocco-96GLX (Feb 14, 2008)

Good German beer to go with that German car?? wait, wait, the TT's built where.........


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Haha Its a German car, German beer from a German store in a German glass and the man that will tune the ECU is a German as well hehe LOL its nuts. But its built in Sweden just to mess with some Volvo owners  It fantastic to have av beer after a hard day in the garage. 

Latest new is that ive been thinking about that down pipe.. That 180 dregree bend feels very narrow after the turbo.. Im not sure of 3" pipe. Im thinking about 4" the first part of the DP. But thats abit outside my budget this period. I really want to get rid of backpressure on this engine. hmm.. Better to stay same diameter all the way than to use a cone from 3.5" to 3" The gases will not cool of so fast to gain benefit of a cone some say.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

That is the cam chain tensioner bolt. I wonder if they used a longer one to account for the fitting that prevents it from going all the way in?? 



Jim_Coupe said:


> Been worrying about oil feed and water connections to turbo.. I found this pic.. I think it is from HPA kit. This show how little i know about the VR6 .. Use to run 1.8T and I5 20V 7A
> 
> What is it connected to and can I find some similar banjo coupler hmm?


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok im gonna try this but i then have to extend the ensionet.. or else ill install feed line to oil pressure sender


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Found some bends and stuff in the garage to make the connection to the DP, I think this diameter 42mm will be enough.. Since this is a low boost application we don´t want to risk that the boost is bailing out. Very important to have a free flow for the exhaust to go out from the wastegate. 
My new GT35 exhaust flange along with some stainless welding thread will probably arrive today.


Anyone who knows a good Oil/water feedline kit that might fit GT35/VR6 application? There will be som distance between oil sender output and turbo oil inlet.. hmm.


:wave: ............................................ :wave: 









Emblem from a real Audi :laugh:


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

Subscribed...!

I note you have not mentioned the transmission - is it DSG or manual and any plans to bolster that?

What power are you shooting for? Brad here runs over 400BHP (_being conservative here_) on his...

Will this be a track car or a stealth street car?

Any plans for the interior or bodywork?


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

:wave: Nice.. The transmission is DSG.. and dont know much about this gearbox.. I´ve heard that the absolute maximum is 450Nm on the gearbox. I hope for more. 
The "German" lad that I´ve been talking to who is supposed to tune and dyno this car said max 450Nm and hes done alot of DSG tunes. But we´ll se about that. Its gonna be interesting.
The good thing with putting the car on rollers is that I will get more close to the limits. They say maximum 0.5Bar but with 98 octane and proper tune I can imagine around 0.7bar.. That would end up in appr. 400hp?.. I see no idea to go beyond the gearbox capacity. A clutch upgrade will cost to much at this stage.
The car will be a street stealthy car.. I will not mess with interior. Right now im concentrating on the engine mainly. This build is somewhat budget..
I want to lower the car without messing with the "Magride" so im thinking of H&R springs.. but not sure of what ride height i want yet. :banghead:


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

Sensible approach on engine mods. I have heard the DSG limits too however seems others have managed to get more out of it.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

I am happy with H&R springs on my TT-RS. Not up to the performance of the MSS kit, but did the job of removing wheel gap, without changing the ride significantly.

Good luck with your build. I am eyeing the IROZ Motorsports big turbo kit for my TT-RS 😁


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Finally getting somewhere with the DP.. Im right not having some poblems where to put my oil feed line.. Its to tight at the oil sender 




















Turbo hello...:wave:


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Some updates coming up!

Got these Vertini Magic wheels from Auto Jantes in France.

19" 
9.5" 
ET48
Federal EVO 245 35 tyres..


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Been workin some lately.. 

Drilling for the new waterlines









Oil return line









Stealth.. Im very pleased...









Arrived today... This will be intressting


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

First time seeing this, nice build! Also, those wheels look great and the offset is perfect.


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Assembly test..

The Intake manifold was a bit hard to get in place. The bolt pattern was not exactly correct. Also some problems to get the throttle in position. its very tigght, i think i need to build an adapter plate for the throttle to make it fit. Also to get the throttle in plac i had to replace the CLT snesor.. Its very easy. Simply use the plugged hole in the thermostat housing and switch place.. Shall se if i can get a good picture of this. Clearance between the throttlebody and the coolant fan is an concern if the engine moves to much. 

Got the intercooler in place, it was really easy. One problem is the tubing from the turbo. My plan is ti keep my pipes under the engine but it seems very tight. A special solution i required here i think. Im gonna work on that this week. Right now everything is just place in position. no bolts are tightened. But it looks like ive managed to get the engine pretty stealth. I dont want the car surveys to see anything.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi.
Just a few points bud.
1. You will need at least a 45mm wastegate as you will be letting allot of gases bypass.
Low boost on BT = large WG
High boost on BT = small WG
2. Internally inspect your inlet manifold as I have the same and it was bad with over cast and slag. Mirror or boroscoped is good. I chopped the bend off mine and made a straight through and was easy to clean inside.
3. 0.5bar max on standard compression please.
4. Change clutch out and timing chains if possible but no biggie. UM offer decent flashes on DSG with stock clutch.
5. EBC is far better than MBC as you can't afford drift.

Any more, then I'm here..
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Hi.
> Just a few points bud.
> 1. You will need at least a 45mm wastegate as you will be letting allot of gases bypass.
> Low boost on BT = large WG
> ...


Thanks for informative reply.. Apriciate that 

1. Wastegate is one of my concerns right now.. im running 38 mm.. I will try to port it some.. The piping is 2" to DP from WG.
2. Good ideá. As I discovered this manifold is not top of the line. I want to keep in like it is but cutting into it is in my thought due to little space between fan and Throttle. Im considdering to use a SPAL fan instead to get more clearance.
3. What power can I expect from 0.5 Bar? I have plans on E85 in my head but not sure. Here in sweden we have 95 - 98 Octane gas.. but 0.5 is safer anyway. I decided to go no comp gasket for now. I must be sure that the car survey dont notice my GT35 installation otherwise om doomed hehe.. 

4. OK United Motorsports.. I have been in contact with a lookal tuner who will put my car on rollers.. But but but.. Hes very expensive.. He wants 1617$ for DSG and ECU. What do you think I shall go with UM or local tuner? What are gains and losses?

5. I will go with EBC to have full control over boost.

Thanks..


----------



## mdsune (Feb 9, 2002)

$1617 for both is a pretty good price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

mdsune said:


> $1617 for both is a pretty good price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okey...


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

The price is ok based on how expensive things are in your country.
Stick to the price as you dont want to be paying for additional time as it will be a PITA to get right.
Here is my inlet manifold after it was cut and re-welded..
Before..

After..

and on the car..


There is also the benefit of making the throttle serviceable and keeping boosted inlet piping short to minimise lag.

Here is a pic of my WG setup going to screamer pipe and not returning to the DP..
This exhaust manifold was easier to port to bigger..

I had space constraints between rad and inlet so i changed to a Pro-alloy rad setup and fitted Cosworth 500 slimline fans which can be overidden in the cabin for early cooling..

Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

I can see you have a much easier path for the boost piping... Im gonna try fit my manifold without cutting.

My concern now is also turbo piping. Its tight. I want to go with 2.5" pipes. Think i have an solution but i dont wanna cut in the front alu subframe.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a 3" down pipe so i do not know why yours is tight.

Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

I mean the pipes from Turbo to IC..


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Picked up some stuff for the Oil and water today. The first hose i ordered was wrong dimensions.. My bad..  But went to a local hose company and got a new. I can use the Other hose for vacuum control to the wastegate.

Oil feed line to GT35R Turbo (Banjo fittings) 100cm long steelbraided hose (10mm x 1mm) to (1 x 7/16") hops this is the correct threads. hmm


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Problem with boostpipe from turbo solved... I think!?!? I used steelpipes just so I can go with MIG welding. I had to cut the brace from the front subframe to make the 2.5" pipe fit. I used the old holes where the brace was mounted to create a "Boostpipe brace" hehe.. The pic below show my idea and i will try to reinforce the brace and bolt it to the subframe. For now i will weld all pipes in blacksteel. When i have all the bends and turns correct I will send them to a local welding company to weld them in alu. Maybe i can post upp later all the parts that i have used to achieve this. 

The boostpipe from torbo goes over the exhaust manifold im concerned that it will pick up some heat. I think i have to build som kind of heat shield and heat bandages on that pipe. I choose to go over the exhaustmanifold because i want to hide pipes under the OEM heat shield.


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Hmm 2 things that bothering me right now. Where is the intake temp sensor on these engines? And what is the connector on the valvecover breather hose for?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Your IAT sensor is in the MAF.
I bought a 1.8 temp sensor and put it in my chargecooler assembly on the outlet side.
I will be relocating this to the inlet manifold when time allows.

The wires for temp from my OEM MAF were picked out and extended to the new temp sensor location.

The valve cover breather hose is returned to the engine to burn fumes.
I gutted my cyclonic oil seperator, drilled out the connector to 10mm clear and fitted an aftermarket hose to a catch can which returns vapour to engine intake.
The pictures posted earlier show this arrangement.
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Your IAT sensor is in the MAF.
> I bought a 1.8 temp sensor and put it in my chargecooler assembly on the outlet side.
> I will be relocating this to the inlet manifold when time allows.
> 
> ...


Intressting.. I have two sensors from my old 1.8T build.. maybe i can use one of then in future..

But Steve what did you do with the connector on the brether hose ?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I left the metal connector in place and drilled it out then connected a decent size hose with a jubilee clip.
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> I left the metal connector in place and drilled it out then connected a decent size hose with a jubilee clip.
> Steve


Aha... so you kept it inside a hose.. good idea.. 

And also the idea with the IAT is great... When turbo charging one need to know the temp after the turbine.  I will take a look at this..

Couldnt find wiring diagram.. but found this?
Number 5 = MAF Signal
Number 4 = 5 Volt Reference from ECM.
Number 3 = Ground. Provided by the ECM internally.
Number 2 = 12 Volt battery power.
Number 1Air Temp Sensor Circuit. This slot may be empty or not on your MAF sensor.



And where is the MAP sensor?

I´m also considering to drill a hole for EGT sensor and an extra O2 sensor hole.. It´s good to have when mapping.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think a 1.8T temp sensor is good to use.

My EGT sensor is here..

Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Extention of the throttel connector harness. Used "PowerBraid Wire Wrap" by http://www.painlessperformance.com/ bought from Summit racing.
around the wires. Gives a nice OEM look. 

To get this intake manifold in place i had to modify the temp sensor in the thermostat housing. It was in the way. Its tight but it fits. 
I will also take Steve´s advice to relocate the IAT from the MAF sensor.

Next thing on the menu is connecting alla the oil and water lines to my eBay Gt35R turbo and finnish all details around turbo and exhaust. (OBS! this is just for test purpose will throw in a GTX35R later)


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Steve What readings did you get from the EGT sensor in that position that far away from the collector. Its a nice position if i can place mine there aswell. I want to avoid drilling in my exhaust manifold.

What intake temps do you have a summer day in the UK?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,
from my aftermarket EGT sensor im running max 950c at full boost of 26psi..this is the limit really before you want to start thinking about adding water injection to aid cooling.
my manifold, turbo and DP have been ceramic coated, so there is little heat loss through the hot parts..you may run cooler EGTs without ceramic coating.
you could do with welding a boss on to the down pipe that will accept the egt sensor fitting.
i leave the sensor in place when not hooked upto the dyno and just hide the wiring, but you could run a gauge in the cockpit.

Summer outside temps = 20c
idle AIT = 25c
boost AIT = 25c to 50c, upper temp needs to be within the max timing available.

You maybe could have added a phonelic spacer to the inlet manifold to help with heat soak and create a little extra room for the temp sensor but i have no spacer as my inlet manifold neck has changed position to allow more room below and shorten the boost pipework tract.
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice info Steve 
I was thinking about using an intake spacer gasket. I use a similar gakset from 034 on my audi S2 and it works ok. Im confused where to place my IAT. If i place it in the intake where most ppl say, I might risk heat soak and if i place it on the boost pipe i risk to get wrong reading of intake temp.

Perfect i have a complete EGT kit from http://www.speedhut.com/ that never went into use on my S2 build. I think i will place EGT sensor as close to turbo as i can.. Is there any problems with this?

Any tips on silicone gasket?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

You can place your AIT anywhere you want after the intercooler..boost pipe or inlet plenum.
Heat soak will only happen when still and your not generating load and timing will take account of this.
One issue may be if you are in the queue for the drag strip or traffic light racing and you have been waiting a while and then get on it, cooling may not happen quick enough when you get on it.
If im at the strip, i use my fan overide switch to pull fresh air through the engine bay as this assists with keeping heatsoak down.
A charge cooler system also reacts slower to the onset of heatsoak and short boost tracts keeps volume to a minimum that requirs cooling.

For the EGT sensor i have no gasket fitted as i have a welded boss and a tappered screw in fitting and the probe is held in the fitting with an olive compression connector which allows insertion depth adjustment.
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

I found the EGT sensor and two G42 IAT sensors. Bad news is that the oil feed banjo to the turbo has the wrong thread again  . It should be M12x1 metric.
I hope that i will get some time this weekend to work on the car. I still havent sorted out wich pins in the MAF sensor that shall go to the externat IAT sensor.


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Ive been search but cant find wich pins that goes from MAF sensor to IAF sensor? Is it nr1 and nr2?

And where is the vaccum hose that goes to ECU MAP sensor?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Pin Number Coulor Routing Description
Pin 1 Purple+Green -> ECM skt 26 IAT Signal
Pin 2 Blue+Yellow -> Fuel Pump 12v Supply voltage
Pin 3 Green -> ECM skt 27 Signal ground
Pin 4 Red+Purple -> ECM skt 53 5v Reference Supply
Pin 5 Black -> ECM skt 29 MAF Output

Not sure on the vac line
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Pin Number Coulor Routing Description
> Pin 1 Purple+Green -> ECM skt 26 IAT Signal
> Pin 2 Blue+Yellow -> Fuel Pump 12v Supply voltage
> Pin 3 Green -> ECM skt 27 Signal ground
> ...


Thanks steve.. What lines shall i relocate?

Pin1 and Pin4 ?


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

The GT35 oil feed banjo thread problem. I have been stucked for a week now due to failing to get the correct oil feed banjor for my GT35 oil feed.
I now have ordered new banjo bolt from "hel_performance" on eBay they had many bolts in stainless steel and sizes. My conclusion is that this turbu has an 7/16" - 24 tpi thread.. OMG whats that? Thread is almost M11x1mm, common on some nissan turbos.. I hope this banjo will fit.. its my third try so far.. grrrrrrr...


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

After being lazy for 2 weeks, im now in action in my garage again!


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

*Movie*

I took this video couple weeks ago.. All Parts are just teporarly fitted in this vid.. but this is how it will look like.


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Update...

Im a bit behind schedule but most parts and other stuff are now ready to mount on the car. Turbo and downpipe is now mounted and i have painted som parts with texture paint.
The boost pipes took long time to create. alot of redoing to make them fit as nice as possible. The boostpipe from turbo is now sneaking the subframe and i had to create a bracket to hold the pipe in place.
Relocation of the IAT sensor is now also done. I took Pin 1 and Pin 2 from the MAF sensor and used an IAT sensor from my Audi A4 B5 1.8T (G42 sensor) 
Forge DV valve also installed. Its connected to a T pipe near the throttelbody and connects with the intake hose before the turbo.
One BIG concer is my eBay China GT35. i filled it up with some oil and i discovered that it leak oil out in the coold side and hot side turbines. I hope this is due to that the turbo is coold.

Im looking for a tune to this car and I am a bit lost.. I need a DSG tune and a ECU tune. Im running out of budget BIG TIME already so im not sure what to do. And i also dont know much about the injectors that is best to use on this car.. i have 6 Siemens Deka 630cc injectors but do they fit the VR6?

So anyone who have tips on where to buy a good tune and what injectors i should use?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Forget DSG tune for now as it will cope with 5psi boost on standard map.
Maybe a tuning house that can flash your ECU with a basic map to get you on the road to start logging.

Turbo and oil doesn't sound too good.
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Engine is started. Im having trouble with the IAT connection. Also leaking some from oil return. Im gonna ignore the leak for now and get the car out fir some testing.


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice steve.. im gonna check that out.

Fixed the leak from oil return and the IAT sensor. I mistook pin number 3 for 2.... Correct is Pin#1 and #2 to IAT.

Im now looking for someone that can fix a tune for me here in Sweden. I dont have a MyGenius Tool for flashing the ECU. I do have the KWP2000 but not sure if that works with Bosch Me7.1.1

Start up vid.. nothing special.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds good, now you just need to find a decent map.
I posted my ECU to Unitronic and they gave me a good tune with self adaptive parameters.
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Sounds good, now you just need to find a decent map.
> I posted my ECU to Unitronic and they gave me a good tune with self adaptive parameters.
> Steve


Aha.. self adaptive parameters? So the ECU adjusts it self? What did you pay for that tune? Have you done DSG?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Unitronic were told what my specific setup was and they dialed the ECU in.
Cost was approx £600.
Unitronic tried to tune my DSG but couldn't come up with a strong enough tune, so I went to HPA and still struggling to hold the power, so I'm looking for a better tune.
A DSG tune for 600+lb/ft is a struggle.
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Unitronic were told what my specific setup was and they dialed the ECU in.
> Cost was approx £600.
> Unitronic tried to tune my DSG but couldn't come up with a strong enough tune, so I went to HPA and still struggling to hold the power, so I'm looking for a better tune.
> A DSG tune for 600+lb/ft is a struggle.
> Steve


Wooh.. What about United Motorsports? Is that even possible without changing the clutch? That clutchpack is truly expensive.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Jim_Coupe said:


> Wooh.. What about United Motorsports? Is that even possible without changing the clutch? That clutchpack is truly expensive.


OEM clutchpack is approx £450
HPA clutchpacks vary on cost and I run their Kevlar 8:7 top of their range.
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Yesterday I was running the engine again to get it real warm and it seems like everyting is ok without leak except for the IAT sensor.:banghead: I soldered it to pin 1 and pin 2 but i get a fault code on MAF sensor. I have to figure it out some how. Front is installed and ive started to weld the exhaust system.


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Exhaust is ready to weld.. I will run with the one damper in the rear.. I think that will generate som nice sound.

I have also decided to go with E85. Anyone with knowledege on what intank pump that is suitable for this car. Is there 2 fuelpumps in this car? I have seen the Walbro 450lph pumps.. I wonder if they fit in tank (with some modification).. 

I have also decided to go with H&R -30mm springs.


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok.. now I undestand why some dealers sell exhaustmanifold with holes for two O2 sensor.. I get a CEL due to O2 sensor conflict. P0040 faultcode. Im worried that i have to take apart my exhaust manifold and weld on 2 bunges on it. I dont really want to do this  I have been thinking on a solution to fool the ECU but this may cause problems in exhaustgases when probing.?? I really pissed right now.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dont do anything yet..read on..
Depending on your setup ie single Lambda or OEM twin your tune needs to match the setup.
HPA offer twin Lambda tune.
Unitronic and other tuning houses offer single Lambda tunes.

You need the correct tune otherwise you will get conflicts and CEL thrown up on the dash.
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok.. I have been in contact with my tuner and he says that its no problem to change this later when we start to reprogam ECU. That was good news  :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Personally i wouldnt run the car without the right tune for the setup.
You are getting conflict codes for a reason.
Steve


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll second Steve's advice... Don't do anything with the DSG until everything else works as it should... One major thing at a time or you will chase ghosts...


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

To be honest, if your tuner is ahead of the game he should be able to provide you with a tune that is 95% good and then dial in the last 5% once youve put some miles on the car and the ECU has done some auto tuning to stabilise itself ie LTFT and mechanical bedding in process.
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> To be honest, if your tuner is ahead of the game he should be able to provide you with a tune that is 95% good and then dial in the last 5% once youve put some miles on the car and the ECU has done some auto tuning to stabilise itself ie LTFT and mechanical bedding in process.
> Steve


I like that Idea really.. Im gonna visit my tuner soon.. I have recieved my injectors now and they will be fitted as soon as possible along with the E85 fuelpump. My tuner said that this is no problem. hmmm... He will tune ECU and DSG in same day. Hope he know what he is doing. Bad thing is that Ive caught a cold.. so im in bed and cant be in the shop 

I Choosed to go with H&R wich came today.. Hope im better this weekend


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

The fuelrail i a hell to dismount. Im gonna have to take down the intakemanifold again. . And there is no returnline on the fuelrail???


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Build ready and waiting for a tune !


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

update...

Fuelpump
New fuelpump Aeromotive stealth 340lph (E85) is installed in tank but im a bit uncertain how this will work for me. The OEM pump has two feedlines. One is the main feed to the engine and the other is for feeding the pump in tank nr2. I solved this by re:routing the returnline to the secondary tank so that the secondary fuelpump doesnt run dry. The Aeromotive pump fitted well into the reservoir. I used som rubber to keep it fixed inside. There was no need for any 90 dregee tubing or what so ever. I used all the existing lines to connect the pump. I followed how it was made on my friends BMW M3. They use the returnline to feed secondary tank.

I have experience from installing this very same pump into my 1.8T E85 FrankenTurbo machine and i use same there.. Its been running for 4 years without any problems on E85 and 2.2Bar boost. Its one little agressive pump i have to say. It sound abit more than OEM thoug. I can live with that.

Wastegate spring
Installed the TIAL spring today aswell. Im not gonna boost more than 0.6 - 0.8bar so i decided to use 0.25Bar (yellow) spring.
I was bit crazy so i decided to try if the engine produces any boost.. I saw 0.1bar positive boost.. Its not good i know but i could hold back.
If the system would have any "major" leaks i wouldnt have hade that so early. So it was also a rough leak test lol.


Problems...
Engine runs rich and rough idle.. I have missfires. The plugs are black... Still don´t know for certain if its from the O2 sensor issue (P0040 fault code). The ECU should recognize this and at least throw me in some kind of "safe" map? It´s giving me migrane... Readings are ok.. MAF value is ok beteween 4 -8 g/s at idle. IAT is where it should be. But AFR is around 14.35. (Target 14.7) Idle at coldstart is oscilating up and down.

I noticed that i have my wastegate return after Main O2 sensors but that wouldnt have anything to do with my missfires?
I installed the wastegatespring to forse the exhaust to go through the turbo and efter that it seems like its running even more unstable???:banghead:

I will post pics on the pump install later.. im tired..


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Idle problem and missfire fixed... I was a bit tired when i installed the fuelpump. The returnline was connected to the seconday pump.. lol.. Its up and running nice now..

There is now another issue and I am a bit confused.. The tuning company that from the start told me that it was no problem for them to fix a tune for me are now claiming that no one will make a tune for my car.. 


Im quoting the tuning company here;



> Jim i take it in english that makes it easier for me.
> First of all will this not work without compression reduction.
> For max 0.6 bar (which is absolut limit) it is total unfitting to choose a turbo that first build up the pressure with 4000 rpm.
> You should have choosen a GT28 that builds up the pressure with 2800 rpm.
> ...


I would like to throw this in their face.. WTF are they talking about.. 

looking for other options,.. What tuner shall i use?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

You will have to change a few parts to be able to run a tune.
Unitronic, UM, C2 and HPA should be able to help you out.
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> You will have to change a few parts to be able to run a tune.
> Unitronic, UM, C2 and HPA should be able to help you out.
> Steve


Change a few parts what do you mean? I belive that i have all the nessesary parts now? 

I have made contact now with a company now that will cooperate with me to get this right. But the parts i have now should be good for a stage 1 tune.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Single Lambda in downpipe or twin lambda in manifold.
Low compression plate above 7psi
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Single Lambda in downpipe or twin lambda in manifold.
> Low compression plate above 7psi
> Steve


Ok see what you mean.. We are gonna run 11.6 psi or more  singel lambda solution is under development. We hope for the best. IF the DSG will handle this is another question lol


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

11.6psi is about 370-390bhp and the DSG won't like the relative torque as it will load shed at about 320lb/ft.
You will need a UM tune on the DSG if your keeping the stock clutch.
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes I did just send a mail to UM about DSG..... What can happen to the gear box if I just want to test the car around 0.8Bar boost ? Can it be damaged?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Jim_Coupe said:


> Yes I did just send a mail to UM about DSG..... What can happen to the gear box if I just want to test the car around 0.8Bar boost ? Can it be damaged?


Worst case is that your clutchpack may start slipping and may burn out the friction discs.
I think any boost over 4psi is going to affect the DSG.
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Update..

Yesterday i was testing the new tune. And it started with connecting the new USACAR injector connectors wrong polarity to the injectors.

I got the car running and went out for a test drive. I took some time for the LTFT to auto tune it self. After some time it ran good.. Then it was time for a WOT on 3rd gear. Boost pressure was set to 0.25bar with WG spring only. But i recived 0.65 bar.
It feelt like the ECU cut off some thing i just lost power and it went back to normal.. This was not clutch slip or womething. (hehe it could have just been the RPM limiter).. The ESP lamp end the suspension symbol lamp was lit up in the dashboard???? ehmm what was that? 
I turned ing on/off and it was back to normal. MAF sensor was maxed out around 0.7bar i think.

After some testing the car had some codes. Missfire cyl 4, MAF sensor p0101 Performance problem. It might have been due to soaked plugs.. 

I guess i have to test more today... to bad its raining as hell outside  Hope this test run goes better today..


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

If your MAF is maxing out then this is going to pull timing and shut you down.
The MAF should be sized for your application of inlet flow and upper voltage should not exceed approx. 4.6 volts at max flow.

If your over boosting then your WG size or WG control could be in question. This is a safety piece of equipment that is there to protect your engine for the tune it is on.
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Short update...

Car is running with a temporary tune.. I ended up to relocate the WBO´s into the manifold. If u use WBO in DP you will end up with big trouble. 
I placed the exhaustmanifold on the grill and preheated it and then I welded with pin eletctrode. Worked fine without any cracks.

Im right now boosting around 0.4 bar. The GT35 is a bit slow on spooling up but i realized that its pretty nice to have high komp and E85.. The engine is really strong in low rpms and when i reach higer rpms the Turbo takes over so it feel pretty smooth. But i would recommend a GT35r BB.. Im gonna check with Turbolab and se if they can do a rebuild for me later.

Also realized that tuning on dyno and Bosch Me7.1 here in sweden is no go... I have almost called everyone and no one with a dyno seems to handle Me7 well. We have lots of good ppl who can handle ME7 but they dont have rollers to get the tune really accurate. Germany seems to be next way to go..

DSG tuning comming up next..


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

WBO 1 and 2 relocated into manifold and fueltrims are now under control. Boosting around 0.4 bar and its a completly new car.. only 0.4 bar on this engine feels powerful. 
I am still limited by the gearbox to run more logs at higher boost. my goal is 0.8bar. This week car will hopefully get a DSG tune from BHP motorsport.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

This is a great picture. There is something about a clean, blacked out TT that is truly picturesque.



Jim_Coupe said:


>


----------



## edwardgreey (Apr 28, 2015)

wooow hoo hooo ho... cool man.


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Here´s som data from logging.. ITs bad that i cant log Boost.. Its still around 0-4 - 0-5bar
Im qiute worried about the Gearbox (DSG)

X = RPM
Y = MAF (g/s)
Z = AFR (E85)









X = RPM
Y = MAF (g/s)
Z = EGT


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think you may have your EGT and AFR headings crossed..

Your EGTs are modelled based on a NASP setup..you need to log EGTs from a remote sensor..
Steve


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Get a UM tune on the DSG and you won't have problems. There are boosted R32s in the US doing 400-500 ft/lbs tq on stock clutch packs using UM DSG software.


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> I think you may have your EGT and AFR headings crossed..
> 
> Your EGTs are modelled based on a NASP setup..you need to log EGTs from a remote sensor..
> Steve



Yes it should be the other way around.. Yes its just a calculated value but gives a hint for now..


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

ZPrime said:


> Get a UM tune on the DSG and you won't have problems. There are boosted R32s in the US doing 400-500 ft/lbs tq on stock clutch packs using UM DSG software.


Ohh That sounds nice.. Can you please send me the link to some build thread that u have seen this? I have now upgraded my DSG with sofware from german BHP motorsport. We´ll see how this will perform.. So far no problems and clutch seems to be OK..


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

I dont know what you guy´s think but this looks like a disaster to me !

1: RPM/Throttle

2: g/s

3: Timing advance

4: AFR


Check out my AFR under load.. its not good.. not at all. AFR is very good when driving normal, but under boost something bad happens.
This looks like fuel starvation to me... Its either my fuelfilter or my pump that cant handle it or its because i have returnless fuelrail without FPR connected to the intake manifold. hmmm..:banghead:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Installing the return line back to the tank may help.
Steve


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Jim_Coupe said:


> I dont know what you guy´s think but this looks like a disaster to me !
> 
> 1: RPM/Throttle
> 
> ...



Where do you see fuel starvation? The AFR if anything is rich in the first gear you go through and then goes to 11.1-11.4ish. Which is perfectly fine.


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Its E85 we are talking about here. 11 is very lean on load. Its bugging me right now.. ive decided to build a new fuel rail.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

On E85 you need to be putting more fuel in.
Maybe injector sizing needs to be revisited..if your fuel rail can handle it and is not your bottleneck..
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> On E85 you need to be putting more fuel in.
> Maybe injector sizing needs to be revisited..if your fuel rail can handle it and is not your bottleneck..
> Steve


Im boosting around 0.4bar now on E85.. Injectors should be ok but its something to bare in mind. The stock Fuel rail has plenty of room inside and can handle lots of fuel so its not my concern. One thing could be the returnless fuel rail that can not compensate when boost comes. I was in my garage yesterday and assembeled some parts to build an DIY stockish fuelrail with a 4bar BOSCH fuel pressure regulator connected to intake. 

Im not sure if it is the fuel or the tune.. hmm.. When im looking at the AFR gauge on load i can se AFR 8.8 and suddenly when reaching higher RPM It goes "KLICK" and i get AFR 11.0.. Just like that.. all of a sudden.. its not sneaking upp to 11.0.. the value just pops upp to 11 AFR. And then i feel that i lose power caused by ignition retard. I get Code P0327 (Knock sensor1).

One thing more.. and that is why Lean Condition P0171 fault code doesnt come at the stage when im running lean? very very confusing.. Motronic should have recogized this?????

Explanation https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBMb-AbuI30

Right now it feels like mi chasing ghosts..

Im gonna update my


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

Jim_Coupe said:


> Ohh That sounds nice.. Can you please send me the link to some build thread that u have seen this? I have now upgraded my DSG with sofware from german BHP motorsport. We´ll see how this will perform.. So far no problems and clutch seems to be OK..


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5528049-zevion-s-R32-stage-plaid

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115854

(Those are both the same car but the threads may not have the same pics / info.)

That's the first example, but there are probably a few others.


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the link ZPrime im gonna check that out. Right now i have BHP motorsports.de tun in my DSG.. Lets us try that out and se what its capable of in future . :thumbup:


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Hmm.. im watching what fault codes i have got. And i have P2096 - Powertrain (Post Catalyst Fuel Trim system to lean) This means that BANK 1 reads lean condition and fueltrims can not compensate. This is also the same bank where i get knock detection... Now i ask my self the question.. why do i have one banks that is lean. hmm Can it be my relocation of the WBO into the manifold that is the ghost here hmm.. Or dirty MAF? OR what not..

Maybe the answer is here at 12:38 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VBHSmzRRO4


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't think you should have post cat sensors installed as they only monitor and will throw nusience codes.
I think you have 2 knock sensors..1 front and 1 back of engine.
I think once knock is detected the ECU will compensate by dumping fuel in and also pull timing.
I believe once you boost a VEE the knock sensors need de-sensitising as you are running beyond the standard limits.
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Decided to build a DIY fuelrail with pressure regulator at the return since i suspect that i have to much pressure drop on boost. New fuel rail is based on Audi S2 fuel rail return. The old filter under thr car was replaced with a standard filter from another car. The OEM hoses snapped right on it and it was an easy install. I used the tank ventilation pipe as return line and switched over to the tank return back in the tank.


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Update..

After fuelrail upgrade the engine now maintain pressure under boost much much better. I have raised boost to 0.5 on E85 now. But im getting CEL/MIL´s when i get these codes engine performance is reduced and fueltrims dont work properly.
I think im maxing out my MAF. Anyone here who knows the maximum g/s on the 76mm MAF? I think stock is 76mm..
I have a 83mm MAF that i can install and reprogram into the tune. or should i go with 95mm?

Anyone who´s familiar with these codes? I have read som about them but im abit uncertain wht the real cause is.?
Could it be my race cat? hmm



















Upgraded boost control









Fuel rail 4.0 bar BOSCH regulator from 1.8T Fuelrail.


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

This is the final result.... I almost said that the car is ready but i still having problems with the post cat O2 sensors throwing me CEL/MIL´s and the EVAP system is not happy and i have no clue why.. The EVAP valve is connected and all the hoses are plugged. I cant figure out how the EVAP system can detect that its not working correctly.. 

And I am also satisfied with the tune from Fekzen.se. I think we still have some finetuning to do left and reprogram those CEL´s away.


Anyway.. Today is the day..... Im going to the car inspection and what happens after that no one knows.. Almost no sleep tonight.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've deleted my evap system and coded out the code.
If Post O2 sensors are throwing a code and you run no Cat, they need to be coded out.
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> I've deleted my evap system and coded out the code.
> If Post O2 sensors are throwing a code and you run no Cat, they need to be coded out.
> Steve


Thanks steve..


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Some updates.. Car har been running really ok exept for some minor problems with DTC´s Still have problem with EVAP purge valve code and post O2 sensing. The goal was to boost around 0.6 on stock compression with E85. But i realize that the GT35 was abit to big for a low pressure application. Boost comes around 4500rpm.. A GT3076r dual BB would be nice.. But for now i gonna use this big one. Maybe after the winter i will update rods and kompression and use a GT3582r BB.. I have seen that TurboLab sells a dual BB center section for the GT35. http://turbolabofamerica.com.

I also suspect that my 630cc injectors are to small @ boost over 0.6 - 0.8 bar for E85 on 90%duty cycle. Im looking for larger injectors. If i raise boost to over 0.6 im running lean and the ECU cuts ignition and seems to close the throttel. We are going to investigate the tune a bit closer.


For now it all about cruising around with 0.6bar


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Cool TT and nice upgrade:thumbup:


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Everything is working just fine with the Fekzen base tune. Only have some small problems with DTC but it works pretty OK. I think there is more to squeeze out this engine. I think my Injectors are maxed or maybe i just need a really good tune.. The Bosch Me7.1.1G 40Mhz ST10 ECU is really complicated. There are loads of parameters that needs to be taken in acount to make this really badass. I started to sort out the ECU file my self but the time it will take to do this isnt just really worth it. Been looking into some EGT models and fueling but to make areally perfect tune you are gonna need a dyno.

So now im looking for a really good tune for this car. I need a more dramatic launchcontrol aswell.. Going from 630cc to 1000cc (E85 still). The budget is still low though. Who gives the best price for the best tune
(Tuned on a dyno)? Could need some help here..:banghead:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Unitronic for me on 1000cc injectors.
Very good off the shelf product.
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Unitronic for me on 1000cc injectors.
> Very good off the shelf product.
> Steve


So Unitronic can do this engine? What did you pay? And what MAF are they usnig.. im going for Bosch 1000cc now to..


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

ID1000 by Injector Dynamics.
4" Audi MAF.
Think I paid £500 UK
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> ID1000 by Injector Dynamics.
> 4" Audi MAF.
> Think I paid £500 UK
> Steve


Thanks Steve.. im gonna check with them.. Will probably be a winter project. My ECU is an ST10 based on with diffrent memory layout. Its a bit tricky. Right now I am doing some research. Will stat a thread at NEFMOTO forums about this later.


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Some updates.. My tune has now been sent to delete my DTC´s. Work is also in progress to build my own tune for testing some. Plans for new H-Beam rods and a new turbo are beeing made aswell. Im aiming for an GTX3576r if the budget allows.

Biggest problem right now is water in my tail light


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,
GT35 is plenty capeable of supporting higher boost..why change..
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Hi,
> GT35 is plenty capeable of supporting higher boost..why change..
> Steve


I will still use GT35 but I would like to change to a GTX3576r to get better response. Higher boost is not my in my interest right now. around 550 hp would be a really nice goal. This car must be reliable and drivable. But my budget is no more hehe.. So im gonna try a smaller turbine housing on my eBay GT35 first. 0.63 housing is my choice.. But i have to monitor the EGTs very close on this housing. Do you think i´ll manage 1 bar on this housing?

Steve have you manage to get a good launch control.. BTW?.. I have managed to flash this ECU now and have all the files for our ECU and DSG 
I have already manage to open my DSG and ECU. Car is still in workshop to repair all damages after the crash :facepalm:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Crash ???
Earlier spool is going to hurt the tranny more.
Even my hybrid which equates to a 3588 a/r .82 spools to 1.5 bar by 3500 rpm in 3rd and is too early for me and I am considering a change to GTX3788 a/r 1.1 ish to move the powerband further up.
Boost early on a Vee hurts tranny, EGTs and gets you into choke, where the turbo is maxed out.
Use matchbot to calculate your best turbo for a 3.2 at 1 bar and it probably comes out as a 7163 a/r 1.0.

http://www.turbos.bwauto.com/afterm...wts=400&pt6_wd=83&pt6_wd2=74&pt6_wrsin=92044&
Steve


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

15. at 2500 rpm Wooot? Well I have realized that its my tune that is not so good.. Well recently ive been through some REAL ****.. I crashed into a deere with the TT.. But insurance take care of that.. But my trackday Audi S2 burned down to the ground after fuel leakage..

Heres a vid of the end of my trackday car... This means more time for TT  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=excN1cAlqL8


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Updates.. After the disaster with my audi s2 trackday car im now back in buisness. well almost.. Recently I have spent lots and lots of time to edit my tune in the ECU of the TT.

Ive managed to change the ME7.1. to give more fuel and better respones. I logged and noticed that I was running very lean over 0.5 bar. Im now around LAMBDA 0.75 on WOT on E85 @ around 0.8 bar 5000 - 6600rp.. it seems like this engine wants ALOT when running high comp and E85. Now it pushes really good and firm. Now im up against adjusting the Torque request because i believe that im not getting the max out of it. I will come back later with more info on that. Right now im reading alot at nefmoto forums to get around some of the Me7 stuff. 



sucks big time... the killer in this drama was a broken -AN swivel connected to my oil cooler.. when oil meets a hot turbo = Flamethrower.


----------



## Workz_TT (Oct 1, 2015)

Jim_Coupe said:


> Heres a vid of the end of my trackday car... This means more time for TT
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=excN1cAlqL8


WOAH! That sucks big time man!


----------



## GHOS7 (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks, for documenting your build, awesome thread! It has been very informative! Any new updates?


----------

